# Getting around Oahu - Can any locals advise me?



## sage (Sep 21, 2010)

Have a week booked for Thanksgiving week in November at the Waikiki Banyan.
Can anyone help me with how to get around using buses.
How much does the bus cost and can you get a weekly ticket.

I want to see the sights including the cultural centre and hit the outlets.
I really don't want to hire a car.

How much are shuttles to and from the airport or is there a public bus service that I can use? 
How much will it cost to get to and from the airport?

I am from Oz so am not aware of what will be open on Thurs 25 Nov. 
Will everything be closed due to Thanksgiving? If so, what will there be to do?


----------



## linsj (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's info on The Bus: http://www.thebus.org. It's a little hard to figure out routes on this site, but buy a bus route map booklet at an ABC store. It's less than $5 and tells you exactly where to find the stops, making it easy to ride the buses. 

I always take a Roberts Hawaii shuttle from and to the airport. Round trip is $15. Just walk outside from baggage claim; you can't miss the staff. Depending on how many are in your party, it may be less expensive to take a taxi. Sorry, I don't know taxi fares.

There are a number of companies, including Roberts Hawaii, that offer island tours and pick up people at hotels. Pick up the tourist brochures at the airport or your timeshare; they're full of information and ads--and coupons.


----------



## jestme (Sep 21, 2010)

We also use Roberts Hawaii. They wear bright yellow shirts outside the arrivals at the airport so they are easy to find, give you a short running commentary tour as you are on your way to the hotels in Waikiki. 
We have always rented a car for a day to do a trip to the north shore. We try not to keep it overnight and pay for the parking though.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't speak for the public transportation, although I've heard that it's pretty good on Oahu.  We always just rent a car.  It's really simple to get around.  Parking around Waikiki is the only challenge (you might have to park a few blocks away and walk).  Everywhere else is ideal for driving.

I can tell you a little about Thanksgiving on Oahu.  We went for Thanksgiving a couple years ago.  Many things will be closed, but some will be open.  If you want to eat out, book it in advance.  We did the buffet at the Oceanarium and enjoyed it.

It'll probably be about a month before you can start finding details for 2010, but here's an article about some of the choices from 2009 (it will probably be similar this year):

http://www.govisithawaii.com/2009/11/05/2009-waikiki-oahu-thanksgiving-dinners-events/


----------



## amyhwang (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi!  I lived on Oahu for 3 years, so please PM me if you need any specific info.

Thanksgiving, I agree that you do need to make dinner reservations.  One year (1996) we had an absolutely WONDERFUL dinner at the Moana Surfrider in Waikiki (we used to go there a lot on Sunday afternoons to have a Mai Tai and watch the sunset).  They had a superb buffet for Thanksgiving.  I'd go to one of the more upscale resorts for Thanksgiving!  

Funny, but it took me until our recent trip last year (we've been back every other year or so, having another baby took some years off our returns!) to take the bus.  We were at the Moana Surfrider for a couple nights, and I needed to go to Ala Moana shopping center to pick up a couple of swimsuits.  The bus was cheap and great!  I grew up in the suburbs of the Midwest America, so am not used to public transportation (find it intimidating) but it was fine.  

I don't know if the bus goes to Pearl Harbor, but suspect it does.  If so, go EARLY!!!!!   Also, do not miss the Aloha Flea Market at the stadium (Wed, Sat and Sun).  If necessary, find a cab?  We found a nice van driver to take us there and back one year.

I do know you can circle the island on the bus.  Look into it - it'll take a long time, but would make for a fun day!  

I understand not wanting to drive; I don't like to do so in unfamiliar places as well.  You can walk to great dining places in Waikiki.  Just remember, be careful.  

Oh, most stores here in the US are closed Thanksgiving day.  I'm sure ABC stores in Waikiki will be open (they are on every corner, and are little convenience stores that sell everything you need at reasonable prices).

I'm guessing you're talking about the Waikele outlets.  I don't know if it's worthwhile - to me it's not, but I live in the East Coast of the US.  I hate shopping at The Gap or Ralph Lauren or stuff like that on vacation; I'd rather buy homemade jellies and jams and candles or tee shirts at the flea market.  It is a big outlet site, and when we lived there I did shop there.  I don't know, but guess they do have a bus stop.  

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## hotcoffee (Sep 25, 2010)

sage said:


> Have a week booked for Thanksgiving week in November at the Waikiki Banyan.
> Can anyone help me with how to get around using buses.
> How much does the bus cost and can you get a weekly ticket.
> 
> ...



You might check into what tours are available.  The tour provider will furnish all transportation for the tour.  Since you are staying in Waikiki, you can walk to a lot of the touristy places.  I personally think the Cultural Center is a waste of time and money.  I know everyone who visits Oahu for the first time wants to go there; but, to me, it was kind of like an amusement park without rides.

A good luau is entertaining and worth the money in my opinion.  The Paradise Cove Luau is the biggest and most famous on the island.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 25, 2010)

*Just returned from Waikiki*

We just returned from weeks on Kauai and Oahu.  Used the bus to go downtown to see the Iolani Palace and other historical buildings downtown.  A book of the bus routes would be nice, but, all we had to do was ask anyone at the desk of our timeshare (Imperial) and they could tell us what bus route to take and the best place to catch it.  Cost is $2.50 and they will give you a transfer slip so you can catch another bus within 2 hours.  You could go all around the island for $2.50.
I do remember something about getting a pass that is good for a week, but since we weren't going to do that I didn't get any details.
We did rent a car for a day to drive around the island and spend some time at the North Shore, although you could use the bus to go there also.
For airport transportation we also used Roberts at $15 round trip to Waikiki and back to the airport.  Depending on the number in your group you might consider something we did 4 years ago when we had our two granddaughters with us.  We were able to get a limosine (sp?) from Waikiki to the airport for $30.  The granddaughters 12 and 6 at the time thought that was so cool...
Look in the back of the activities phamplets for coupons.


----------



## danb (Sep 30, 2010)

*Bus Routes*

I saved the bus schedule from our last trip. The busses are by color: Pink, Red, Blue, Green, and Yellow. 
Pink : Does this loup: HHV, Aqua palms spa, Ala Moana Kona St, Ala Moana Makai Stop, Illikai, HHV, SaratogaRd, DFS Galleria, Duke Kahanamoku Statue, Resort quest Waikiki Beach Hotel, Hilton Waikiki Prince, Oahana Waikiki West Hotel & Nikitown then back to HHV.

Red: HHV, DFS Galleria, Duke Statue, Resort Quest, Hilton waikiki Prince, Oahan Waikiki,Honalulu academy of arts, State Capital, Cathedral Art Gallery, Foster Garden, Bishop Museum, Koaloha Ukulele factory, Hilo Hatties, Aloha Tower Market Place, Oahu Market, Downtown Arts District, King Kamehameha Statue, Ward Whse, Ward Cntr, Ala Moana Blvd., The Illikai.

Blue Diamond Head Shuttle: HHV, DFS Galleria, Duke Statue, Honalulu Zoo, Waikiki Aquarium, Diamond Head Crater. From here you can take a Blue shuttle, 4/day on the short route to Diamond Head lookout, Hilton Waikiki Prince, Ohana Waikiki West. 
The long route will go to the Diamond Head Lookout Outside, Kahala 
Mall, Koko Marine Center, Hanauma Bay, Halona Lookout, Makap'u lookout, Sea Life Park, Koko Marine Center, Kahala Mall, Diamond head crater then follo the short route Back to HHV.

Waikele Shuttle (Green): Renaisance Illikai and Prince Hoter, HHV, Sheraton, Duke Statue, Resort Quest, Waikiki Marriot hotel then resort, Ohana waikiki, Waikiki Gateway hotel, Waikele Center premium outlets,then back.

Yellow: Ala Moana Center, Ward Whse Farmers Market, Sports Authority, Ward Whse, Ward Center, Ala Moana Center, Don Quijote, Maui Divers, Ross dress for Less Then back to Ala Moana. 

As you can see there isa a lot of overlap. The busses are easy to use and we enjoyed them.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 1, 2010)

check Google maps http://maps.google.com/  and the blue square is the bus location for pick up.  Click on the blue box and a lot of information is available.  There is a link for upcoming departures that will provide the time of when the next bus will stop there.  All buses run on Hawaii time, so this can be good info if you have a phone with data on it, or able to surf the net by other means.


----------



## linsj (Oct 1, 2010)

FYI: danb described the Waikiki Trolley routes, not The Bus routes. The buses aren't color coded.


----------



## sage (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks for all the replies.*

Thank you so much for the replies. Tuggers are a fantastic source of information and so helpful!

I think that I will head to the nearest ABC shop and see if they have a bus timetable when I arrive.

I have googled Oahu buses and found there is a weekly ticket. Looks like the way to go.

I also found an Oahu "Go Pass" similar to the sightseeing passes in other US cities.
One of these will keep me well and truly occupied and exhausted!


----------

